# The Quest



## jasso2 (Dec 18, 2008)

Im planning to take a monster vacation for 5-6 weeks. Im going backpacking... to the following: cairo,egypt...moscow,russia....rome and venice, italy...berlin,germeny...prague,czech rep.... ienna,austria....london,gb......paris,france....lisbon,portugal...madrid and barcelona,spain...amsterdam,neterlands..bussels,belgium and athens,greece. Anyone have anything tips?


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 18, 2008)

Take me along in your luggage  Wow that sounds like a wonderful trip. No tips just want to wish you a wonderful trip looking forward to hearing about it when you get back.


----------



## Jas2Cats (Dec 18, 2008)

Can I tag along with Robyn in your luggage? I have no tips, as I haven't backpacked outside the US. Are you planning on staying in hostels? It really sounds like a great trip~! Be sure to post plenty of pictures when you return


----------



## kevantheman35 (Dec 18, 2008)

wow how much is that gonna cost you? once in a lifetime trip


----------



## Isa (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, what an amazing trip you are planning , as kevan says, it is a once in a lifetime trip  when are you planning to go.


----------



## jasso2 (Dec 18, 2008)

hehe, yeah i cant wait. Ill post several pics when i return. ill leave mid august 09 and return at the start of oct., but me and my two buds are planning everything out to perfection as i speak. I have an earlier trip in feb. to new york so thats gonna be pretty neat too. I figured might as well do it now that im not married nor have children. and yeah ill be staying mainly at hostels but at hotels if the city hostels are booked. yup once in a lifetime trip! six weeks of just being FREE!!!


kevantheman35: i say no more than 10K


----------



## Scumdeth (Dec 18, 2008)

ONE TIP! Look after yourself and be careful and enjoy X


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 18, 2008)

In 1976 my then husband and I did the same thing. Except that we bought a Eurail pass and instead of sleeping in hostels or hotels every night we slept on the train. That obviously was a while ago, I'm not even sure if that would work today. Be sure to tour the castles in Brussels, look at the prostitutes in Amsterdam, eat everywhere...no Switzerland? Did I say eat everywhere? For me it was the trip of a lifetime also. My failing was that we didn't take one picture. So my real advice would be to take lots of pictures. And put you and your buddies in them, not just scenery...oh...and eat everywhere...


----------



## terryo (Dec 18, 2008)

Be careful....don't trust anyone....don't drink the water.....take loads of pictures.......damn! I wish I was going. Stay safe.


----------



## jasso2 (Dec 19, 2008)

Switzerland? where would be a good place to go? bern? if so whats nice about bern? I have 2 extra days and i was thinking about milan but if bern is nice then i would def. go! thats another country under my belt


----------

